# LA 2010: Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet Is Strange, May Cost $46,000



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

In an industry filled with me-too entries and uniform designs, the Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet is a bold, unique product that is sure to find a home in the driveway of exactly nobody.

Sorry, it's true. We hate to punish anyone for taking a risk – hell, we love to see big gambles succeed, just like Nissan's own Juke seems to be doing. But the Murano CrossCabriolet is the wrong kind of weird, already using an established brand to make a strange variant that's rumored to come in at the hefty price of $46,000! For comparison, a mechanically identical Murano, with a 3.5L V6 and CVT gearbox, starts at $28,500 and tops out at $37,450.

One benefit we can see is that the Murano CrossCab will allow the whole family to go for a top-down drive, something not too many ragtops can provide. It's almost like a jacked up, AWD version of a Lexus IS350C. But only time will tell if anybody actually buys this thing.

More: *LA 2010: Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet Is Strange, May Cost $46,000* on AutoGuide.com

Visit out LA Auto Show hub for full coverage.


----------

